# DVR 508-Wiring Diagram Needed for Components



## tuna12 (Sep 26, 2002)

Can someone direct me to a wiring diagram for the DVR 508. How can I wire up a Surround sound system, a DVD Recorder , VCR and a TV? Is there something on the internet that I can find? A manual?
Thank You,
Chuck B.
Medford, Oregon


----------



## Jim Parker (Aug 12, 2003)

Look at Monster cable

http://www.monstercable.com/MonsterWired/

There are so many models of TVs and amps, with different number and types of inputs that it is hard to give specific advice. If you have the manuals that came with the equipment, they should have diagrams in them.

The most important componet is the the TV. How many and what type of inputs does it have?

In terms of video signal, use the connections in this order (best first) DVI, componet, SVideo, composit and RF. DVI is used on HD TVs and is a rectangle plug with little pins. The 508 does not have this plug, but your DVD might.

Componet has three cables with RCA style connectors (1 large center pin).

SVideo had a round plug with about 5 small pins. It looks alot like a computer mouse plug.

Composit has one cable with an RCA connector.

RF is the threaded coax cable.

My 510 has two sets of outputs I think the 508 is the same. 
So, from

508 to TV: video signal as above, audio on RCA cables
508 to amp: video signal as above (assuming your amp has video switching), audio on optical or digital cable or RCA cables

DVD to TV: video, audio on RCA cables
DVD to Amp: video, audio on optical or digital cable or RCA cables

VCR to TV: video, audio on RCA cables
VCR to Amp: audio on RCA cables

Amp to DVD:video, audio on optical or digital cable or RCA cables

This may not be exactly how you should hook it up, but it is the general idea.

PS I'm not recommending Monster cable, as they are very expensive.


----------



## tuna12 (Sep 26, 2002)

Your help is really appreciated.


----------

